# Chaines TNT : Molotov ou MyCanal



## thefutureismylife (12 Juin 2018)

Bonsoir, j'aurais besoin d'avoir un comparatif des deux services pour ce qui est des contenus "gratuits" : les chaines de la TNT. 

Alors oui, ici on va surement parler de prix et d'abonnement, mais je recherche principalement un accès premium à ces contenus (replay, contenus associés, retour au début, enregistrement ...) que proposent ces deux services, à savoir MyCanal & Molotov (version payante ou pas). 

Si vous avez testé les deux je suis preneur de votre expérience.
Pour info j'ai déjà Molotov en version gratuite, mais je ne sais pas si les abonnements premium apportent quelque chose...


----------



## thefutureismylife (17 Juin 2018)

Je viens de tester un peu plus ces deux services et leur intégration à l'écosystème Apple. 

*Molotov* (avec une option payante) apparait dans l'app TV. Mais uniquement les contenus des chaines payantes (j'ai pris l'option Molotov & Ciné+, et je n'ai que le catalogue de ces chaines). Petite exception, l'App TV mettant en avant la coupe du monde, elle me suggère de regarder Molotov pour suivre le premier match de l'équipe de France sur TF1 (mais je ai uniquement était redirigé vers l'app Molotov ...). 
Pour ce qui est des accès aux chaines de la TNT, pas d'accès à Canal + même avec une option payante. Pas de replay ni de retour aux début pour les chaines des groupes TF1, M6 et Canal (C8 & Cnews // Canal+ n'étant pour rappel pas proposé).
L'interface de Molotov est en revanche très clair et simple. Siri ne sait pas me trouver un programme courant (Je veux regarder la maison France 5) mais sait me trouver une chaine. Mais il me proposera la chaine en question sur Molotov ou sur MyCanal aucun choix par défaut possible

*MyCanal* (via l'offre Start by canal) propose l'accès aux chaines de la TNT. Ici Siri accède à la base de donné des programmes, si je demande à regarder l'émission Turbo il me lance un épisode de Turbo (dommage que ce ne soit le dernier en date : il me lance l'émission du 3 juin alors que celle du 10 juin est disponible. Mais c'est déjà ça !  Et cerise sur le gateau : j'accède aux replay de la chaine M6 ! En revanche rien du coté du groupe TF1, aucune chaine n'est proposée...
Pour l'interface, j'ai du mal avec la charte "Canal" que je trouve plutôt lourde (gros titrage lorsqu'on lance une vidéo, player pas très ergonomique, et onglet de navigation pas très visuel. L'app Molotov est meilleure de ce point de vue là.

Bref en bilan : c'est idiot mais un mélange des deux mondes ferait une sacrée killer app'. C'est en ça que je trouve l'*app TV* d'Apple interessante. en regroupant tous les contenus sous sa bannière on gagne en ergonomie et en utilisation. Dommage en revanche que l'app doivent toujours diriger vers l'app d'origine du diffuseur (en même temps ça me semble logique de ne pas donner toutes les clés à Apple). Mais il y a une vrai bonne idée. Autre problème, l'app TV s'oriente clairement vers un player de vidéo à vrai dire à quoi bon regarder absolument un mag' en direct ? Mais du coup le live n'est pas encore assez mis en avant, ce serait bien de pouvoir basculer sur le direct lorsqu'un événement sportif commence, ou un flash d'info important. Il y a un peu de cette volonté, la coupe du monde est mise en avant, mais il y a de quoi aller plus loin. 

L'app TV a de belles prétentions, malheureusement il va falloir cumuler les services et abonnements pour profiter au mieux de ce service.


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (17 Juin 2018)

Concernant Molotov, je conseille d'enregistrer les émissions/films si on veux revenir en arrière ou avancer de quelques minutes sans problème


----------



## thefutureismylife (18 Juin 2018)

ecatomb a dit:


> Concernant Molotov, je conseille d'enregistrer les émissions/films si on veux revenir en arrière ou avancer de quelques minutes sans problème


Certes mais cette pratique/gestion m'éloigne de l'intérêt de payer un service. Mais c'est une très bonne chose, j'ai déjà eu à utiliser cette fonction bien pratique tout de même.


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (19 Juin 2018)

Ca tombe bien, je l’utilise comme ça et je ne paye rien
Je regarde rarement un film ou une émission en direct
Mais c’est vrai que pouvoir le faire sur toutes les chaînes en direct serait le top. Sauf que TF1 et M6 ne veulent pas


----------

